# Outer space themed villagers?



## DarkFox7 (Apr 2, 2014)

As you can tell by my last thread I'm making an outer space/modern themed town and I need opinions on cosmic-like villagers. I already have a list of villagers planned out but I need opinions on if they're good or not and suggestions for other villagers that would work well with the theme. Well here's my list...

Kid Cat- Because he's a super hero cat. They could work as space heroes too, right?

Agent S- Space agent squirrel

Big Top- Space hero elephant

Rocket- Space hero gorilla

Mira- Astro rabbit

Ribbot- Robo frog

Static- Plasma squirrel. There's electricity in outer space too.

Julian- Celestial unicorn

Astrid- Star kangaroo

Aurora- Northern lights penguin

The only ones I'm a bit unsure about is the super heroes and Aurora, because the super heroes don't necessarily count as space heroes, and Aurora is just a plain looking penguin with a cosmic name and that's it. But I couldn't think of any other normal that would work well. Please share your opinions on my list and feel free to make some changes and suggestions!


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)

They arent "Space Themed" heros.  They are based on Super Sentai and Kamen Rider (Power Rangers and Masked Rider for those not in the know)


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 2, 2014)

Zander said:


> They arent "Space Themed" heros.  They are based on Super Sentai and Kamen Rider (Power Rangers and Masked Rider for those not in the know)



Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. Do you know of any villagers that could replace them?


----------



## Zander (Apr 2, 2014)

I cant think of a single space themed character


----------



## Waluigi (Apr 2, 2014)

RUBY RUBY RUBY RUBY RUBY RUBY AND RUBY

lunar rabbit


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 2, 2014)

Kim Jong Un said:


> RUBY RUBY RUBY RUBY RUBY RUBY AND RUBY
> 
> lunar rabbit



Ah ha, thanks. Replacing Agent S with Ruby


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 2, 2014)

Mira. She is Sailor Venus!


----------



## cIementine (Apr 2, 2014)

*Octavian has a space themed home c: And Skye is a reference to... the sky. And in a way, she looks like the earth. She's also blue which is a plus.*


----------



## Jesusfreakette (Apr 2, 2014)

Egbert also has a space themed house, but he's more of a science fiction fan chicken than space themed...


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 2, 2014)

DarkFox7 said:


> Yeah, that's what I was afraid of. Do you know of any villagers that could replace them?



Yes. Mira. She isn't just a 'superheroine' bunny. She is based on Sailor Venus!!!!


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Apr 2, 2014)

This is tough. Filbert has a space-themed house, but he is just a squirrel xD

The super heroes aren't a bad choice considering your limited options.

You could have Skye the wolf maybe? Because she's themed like the sky and that's...almost like space...

you could have jambette as the alien monster XD


----------



## Darumy (Apr 2, 2014)

Rodeo has an astrology themed home.

Celia is an eagle whose name means "heaven" (kind of making a stretch here haha) and Apollo is a reference to the spacecraft.

Soliel can be a little hamster sun!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 2, 2014)

Okay, so far these are the ones I'm sure of:

Octavian- Alien octopus 
Ruby- Lunar rabbit
Mira- Sailor Moon rabbit
Skye- Heavenly wolf
Ribbot- Robot frog
Astrid- Star kangaroo
Aurora- Northern lights penguin
Static- Plasma squirrel
Julian- Celestial unicorn

Now I just need a lazy to replace Big Top and the list will be complete. Maybe Filbert as a space squirrel? What do you think?


----------



## Ami Mercury (Apr 2, 2014)

DarkFox7 said:


> Okay, so far these are the ones I'm sure of:
> 
> Octavian- Alien octopus
> Ruby- Lunar rabbit
> ...



Big Top is actually a villain. His catchphrase is Villain, and the back of his Photo says World Domination!


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 2, 2014)

Mira <3 and possibly Rocket...?


----------



## Uffe (Apr 2, 2014)

The ones you have listed, I'd keep them. Too bad you can't have 14 villagers like in the first Animal Crossing game. I was going to mention Octavian, but someone already did.


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Apr 2, 2014)

DarkFox7 said:


> Okay, so far these are the ones I'm sure of:
> 
> Octavian- Alien octopus
> Ruby- Lunar rabbit
> ...



I don't know if it affects your decision any, but Filbert's dream(from the april fools day facts) is to be a pilot!  It's a bit fitting.  Maybe you can find someone who fits the space theme better, though.  Too bad there's not more artificial/robot villagers.


----------



## oak (Apr 2, 2014)

Boomer has a space themed house & he wears a pilots hat, if that helps.


----------



## BluebellLight (Apr 2, 2014)

Kim Jong Un said:


> RUBY RUBY RUBY RUBY RUBY RUBY AND RUBY
> 
> lunar rabbit



yOUR NEW USERNAME IM DYING OMF I LOVE IT HAHA


----------



## aimeekitty (Apr 2, 2014)

what about OCTAVIAN????

He has a totally space themed house. Also, he's awesome.

I also recommend Kid Cat and Mira, both are super cute. Mira gets extra points for your theme because her house is modern and has space-like stuff in it, imho.


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Apr 2, 2014)

noahmeow said:


> Boomer has a space themed house & he wears a pilots hat, if that helps.



Boomer is a really good idea as well, I forgot about him! how did i forget a penguin im the worst


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you everyone, I think I got my list complete now. 

Octavian- The alien octopus
Static- The plasma squirrel
Julian- The celestial unicorn
Ribbot- The robot frog
Boomer- The space pilot penguin
Aurora- The northern lights penguin
Mira- The astro rabbit
Ruby- The lunar rabbit
Soleil- The solar hamster
Astrid- The star kangaroo


----------



## meo (Apr 3, 2014)

Honestly I think it would be easily confused as a superhero theme than space but...all that matters is you like your villagers and see them how you want.

I know Octavian is a space themed Octopus. Has a space themed house.
Wendy also has a space themed wallpaper in her house so she's sorta like a space fruit sheep. ;
I know there's a few others with space interiors but my mind is blanking.


----------



## nekosync (Apr 3, 2014)

You should get rid of Aurora, yep.


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 3, 2014)

Coco as an alien bunny? Could work.


----------



## Silverwind (Apr 3, 2014)

Filbert! His house is outer space-themed!


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 3, 2014)

nekosync said:


> You should get rid of Aurora, yep.



But what normal do I replace her with? I must have a normal, they're my favorite girl personality and Aurora is the closest to outer space as I could find.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 3, 2014)

Coco could be an asteroid or the moon or something like that xD I dunno. Also Octavian has a space themed house... he could be an.. alien?

Also don't you dare to replace Aurora, I think you should just have 2 normals, coco and aurora. I'd love to see somebody appreciate Aurora, and she even fits to the theme

If I were you I'd work on replacing the super heroes. Imo they have literally nothing space-like to them. Besides having all the super heroes might make somebody think you were going for a super hero theme :l


----------



## DarkFox7 (Apr 3, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Coco could be an asteroid or the moon or something like that xD I dunno. Also Octavian has a space themed house... he could be an.. alien?
> 
> Also don't you dare to replace Aurora, I think you should just have 2 normals, coco and aurora. I'd love to see somebody appreciate Aurora, and she even fits to the theme
> 
> If I were you I'd work on replacing the super heroes. Imo they have literally nothing space-like to them. Besides having all the super heroes might make somebody think you were going for a super hero theme :l



Yeah, I wasn't wanting to get rid of Aurora, she is so cute 

I already have replaced all the superheroes, and this is what I got: 

Aurora- northern lights penguin
Astrid- star kangaroo
Julian- celestial unicorn
Ruby- moon rabbit
Octavian- alien octopus xD
Soleil- sun hamster
Ribbot- robot frog
Boomer- space pilot penguin
Mira- astro rabbit


----------



## stardrop-crossing (Apr 3, 2014)

Coco has that weird paranormal vibe, she may not be explicitly space themed, but I think she'd fit in well.  At the very least, she looks man-made. I think she's your best choice.
Marina or Jambette could work as like, space aliens but the both of them are probably just as much of a stretch as Aurora. It's up to you!
Aurora is the cutest though


----------



## Zeiro (Apr 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> Yes. Mira. She isn't just a 'superheroine' bunny. She is based on Sailor Venus!!!!


No, she is not based on Sailor Venus.

Also, in Japanese folklore, rabbits/bunnies come from the moon. That's why so many bunnies in the game have space-themed rooms.


----------



## Monobear (Apr 3, 2014)

Reizo said:


> No, she is not based on Sailor Venus.
> 
> Also, in Japanese folklore, rabbits/bunnies come from the moon. That's why so many bunnies in the game have space-themed rooms.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 3, 2014)

Hellooooo fellow Zero escape & dangan ronpa fan


----------



## Gizmodo (Apr 3, 2014)

Yup^ hence Sailor moons name Usagi meaning rabbit of the moon ^^

Id definitely get Ruby & Octavian

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also Soleil just doesnt work.. and theres no need when you already have Astrid, whos far more fitting ,as snooty


----------



## Monobear (Apr 3, 2014)

I think seeing a villager with an astronaut helmet (similar to Sandy in Spongebob) would be adorable.


----------



## Cudon (Apr 3, 2014)

Gizmodo said:


> Yup^ hence Sailor moons name Usagi meaning rabbit of the moon ^^
> 
> Id definitely get Ruby & Octavian
> 
> ...


Huh Soleil eh? That's actually sorta smart xD Totally overlooked her. However Astrid, as you said fits to the theme better


----------

